
Microsoft Research Open Data - azhenley
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/blog/announcing-microsoft-research-open-data-datasets-by-microsoft-research-now-available-in-the-cloud/?OCID=msr_blog_opendata_fb&fbclid=IwAR288P6SY1YOK5YLFRQmIM-jTUN_vG5nBhhiNh7RlumqZie9i_HE81jiXLA
======
aerodog
The site isn't even built yet!

~~~
azhenley
It seems to work for me: [https://msropendata.com/](https://msropendata.com/)

